# Problem mit dem Importieren der csv- u. txt-Datei



## nickname (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich Probleme mit dem Importieren der csv- u. txt-Datei, in meine bestehende Datenbank.

Folgenden Fehler bekomme ich immer wieder "Incorrect integer value: '"ID","modell","baujahr","farbe" ' for column 'ID' at row 1"

Vielleicht sollte ich das noch erwähnen: Wenn ich die Datei aus meinem "MySQL Query Browser" als "csv-Datei" exportiere, dann füge noch weitere Werte in diese Datei hinzu. Danach versuche ich diese veränderte Datei mit "LOAD DATA INFILE 'g:\\testopel.csv' INTO TABLE opel;" einzufügen. Dabei taucht dann das nachfolgende Problem auf. 

Hab schon folgendes versucht:

1. aus der "my.ini" habe ich in sql-mode=”STRICT_TRANS_TABLES,NO_AUTO_CREATE_USER,NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION”"
das gelöscht--> "STRICT_TRANS_TABLES".
Ergebnis--> "sql-mode=”NO_AUTO_CREATE_USER,NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION”"
Sollte bei der Version 5.0 Probleme verursachen. Siehe auch Link
Bisher habe ich aber immer noch den gleichen Fehler erhalten;(

Bin für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar,

gruß nickname


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2009)

wie sieht denn die CSV-Datei aus?
die Fehlermeldung klingt ja so, als wenn ein Id-Wert als erstes erwartet wird, in der Datei aber "ID","modell","baujahr","farbe" steht,
also z.B. eine Überschriften-Zeile oder vielleicht komplette INSERT INTO-SQL-Befehle statt reiner Daten


----------



## nickname (11. Dez 2009)

Hi SlaterB,

und danke nochmal!

Hab es nach einigen ausprobieren hinbekommen. Es klappt jetzt sowohl mit einer txt- und einer csv-Datei. Falls es interessiert, hier mal der Code:


```
LOAD DATA INFILE 'g:\\tdateiname.txt' INTO TABLE tabellenname
 FIELDS TERMINATED BY ',' ENCLOSED BY '"'
 LINES TERMINATED BY '\n';
```

Aber wie so oft im Leben, hat man eine Sache gelöst taucht ein kleiner weiters Problem auf.

Folgendes Prob.:
Mein Tabelle im Query Browser nachdem ich eine txt/csv Datei importiert habe:


```
id|name|         |alter|vorname
-------------------------------
1 | Mustermann    |88  | Sabine¶
2 | Krammer       |49  | Alex¶
usw.
10|Leger          | 23 | Peter
```
Ende der Tabelle.

Diese Zeichen "¶" bekomme ich immer, wenn ich eine Datei nach dem oben beschiebenen Code importiere. Aber immer nur dort und beim letzten Element nicht.
Weiß da jemand zufällig bescheid??

Danke,

gruß nickname


----------



## nickname (11. Dez 2009)

Hat sich schonerledigt. Hab das Prob. in den Griff bekommen.

Wenn interessiert:
Vorher:

```
LOAD DATA INFILE 'g:\\dateiname.txt' INTO TABLE tabellenname
 FIELDS TERMINATED BY ',' ENCLOSED BY '"'
 LINES TERMINATED BY '\n';
```

Nachher:

```
LOAD DATA INFILE 'g:\\dateiname.txt' INTO TABLE tabellenname
 FIELDS TERMINATED BY ',' ENCLOSED BY '"'
 LINES TERMINATED BY '\r\n'; //<-- hier war der Übeltäter. Einfach ein "\r" hinzufügen
```
:lol:

gruß nickname


----------

